

"Anshika Packers & Movers" ranked #3 by traffic in the U.S., according to Alexa - mjfern
http://www.alexa.com/topsites/countries/US

======
Khao
Someone Hijacked yahoo.com on Alexa!

When you click on the link it clearly shows that it's yahoo.com and not
anshikapackersmovers.

About anshikapackersmovers (yahoo.com): providing you the best possible
solutions for all kind of relocation such as home relocation, car carrier
service, office or corporate relocation mumbai providing you the best possible
solutions for all kind of relocation such as home relocation, car carrier
service, office or corporate relocation .

